# Synthroid vs. Amour Thyroid



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I understand what Amour is but who decides whether a patient gets it or Synthroid? From what I've read online, it seems like people are much more pleased with Amour but they'll mention having to find a doctor who'll prescribe it.

Is it ever the patient's choice? After my surgery, can I request Amour OR does everyone start out with Synthroid?


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello my friend, I don't have the answer to your question, but it's a good one. I am having surgery this week. (nervous wreck) and I also wonder what meds I will be placed on if any. When is your surgery scheduled? Debbi


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

A very good question, indeed. This territory is a little nerve wracking for me. I am on synthroid (125mcg) now but do not want to go hypo and get sick all over again. I think Armour supplies all of the thyroid hormones, and Synthroid is just t4....your body is supposed to convert it to T3. I may misinformed, someone will be along to set us straight. They always do, don't you love this place? I mean if we have to have this, might as well commiserate, and get some help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I understand what Amour is but who decides whether a patient gets it or Synthroid? From what I've read online, it seems like people are much more pleased with Amour but they'll mention having to find a doctor who'll prescribe it.
> 
> Is it ever the patient's choice? After my surgery, can I request Amour OR does everyone start out with Synthroid?


I will say this much; "most" of us who no longer have any thyroid do ever so much better on Armour (or other porcine dessicated product.)

This has been my observation for years and also my personal experience. While a lot of the conversion of T4 to FT3 in fact takes place in the liver, other bodily organs are integral to this conversion as well and the thyroid gland is a major player.

You certainly have every right to request the product that you think is best for you but whether the doctor will agree or not is another story.

Being informed will help you win the battle. Here is the Armour site.

http://www.armourthyroid.com/

And PDF Rx

http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

When I was first diagnosed with Hashi's, I researched natural thyroid and synthroid. I decided that I wanted my endo to prescribe natural for me, but he flat out refused. He wanted to start me on synthroid, even after I explained my reasons for wanting natural. After a few weeks on synthroid, I wasn't feeling well and asked him to switch me to Armour. He did and I have not looked back.

After my TT and in the 9 months since, I've been steadily increasing my dose.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I think the real key for each individual is - "does your body convert T4 into T3 well enough for you to feel well?" If the answer is yes, you will be euthyroid on a T4 medication alone. If the answer is no, you will need to supplement T3 either in addition to T4 or in a combo product.

I personally like to let my body do as much as it can without interference. I think it is full of pretty amazing systems. I think the best T3 and regulation of the T3 levels occurs if my body can successfully do it from the T4 I supplement (since my thyroid ISN'T doing its job of producing T4!). That being said, I go back for bloodwork on the 24th and I am not 100% sure my body is going to get where I want it to be on T4 alone. I will include T3 in my medications if I need to to feel well.

From conversations with my dr (a GP) I believe she will RX me Armour or at least T3. If not, I have researched through the Yahoo message boards in my state and have a list of local doctors who will. My GP claims most endos around us will not RX T3 or a combo.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

What is the hesitation, why are some doctors hesitant or unwilling to prescribe Amour? Is there some controversy regarding Amour?

In 1988 my gynecologist convinced me I had to have a total hysterectomy. He said I'd never regret it, I'd be a happy camper taking hormones.

Then, it turned out I couldn't tolerate hormones whatsoever. When I later asked another doctor about compounded drugs he said the danger of cancer for me was too great to go that route, and I honestly don't doubt he was right - practically every woman in my mother's family (except my mother, my sister, my daughter and I) have had breast cancer.

My husband has had two open heart surgeries, the last one was to replace a valve and do four more bypasses. His valve is part bovine. If I get Amour, we'll be mooing and oinking like the Bremen Town Musicians! :anim_63:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> What is the hesitation, why are some doctors hesitant or unwilling to prescribe Amour? Is there some controversy regarding Amour?
> 
> In 1988 my gynecologist convinced me I had to have a total hysterectomy. He said I'd never regret it, I'd be a happy camper taking hormones.
> 
> ...


ROLF! LHM! (Lord have mercy!)

One problem is they probably don't get perks from Armour. You know, free samples, vacations etc..

And.................if they get you well; they lose money!

Finally, if a doctor does not know the value of running FREE T3 labs periodically, you can hardly expect that doctor to know the value of Armour or even Cytomel. They are "not" getting it!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Endrocrinologist as a group, do not believe anyone needs to be RX'd T3. There are of course exception. If you go to the AACE and read their clinical guidelines for treatment of thyroid disorders you get a flavor for it -

https://www.aace.com/sites/default/files/hypo_hyper.pdf

For hypothyroidism, this is their recommendations for evaluation -

_The most valuable test is a sensitive
measurement of TSH level. A TSH assay should always
be used as the primary test to establish the diagnosis of
primary hypothyroidism.
Additional tests may include the following:
• Free T4 estimate
• Thyroid autoantibodies-anti-thyroid peroxidase and
antithyroglobulin autoantibodies
• Thyroid scan, ultrasonography, or both (if necessary to
evaluate suspicious structural thyroid abnormalities)_

No FT3 in there are all!!!

This is their position on T3 medications -

_In general,
desiccated thyroid hormone, combinations of thyroid hormones,
or triiodothyronine should not be used as replacement
therapy._

Furthermore they state -

_Recent studies have shown a resurgence of interest in
the possible benefits of treatment of hypothyroidism with
combinations of T4 and T3 or with natural thyroid preparations.
The small-scale study that seems to have sparked
this interest treated patients for only 5 weeks, focused on
mood changes, used a T4 plus T3 combination that differs
substantially from that found in natural thyroid products,
may have found benefit in only a subset of patients, and
has not been replicated (36,37). Insufficient evidence is
available to know which patients with hypothyroidism, if
any, would be better treated with a combination of T4 plus
T3 rather than with T4 alone._

And that is one of the main reasons we struggle to find practioners who will RX Armour or T3!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

What is the hesitation, why are some doctors hesitant or unwilling to prescribe Amour? Is there some controversy regarding Amour?

In 1988 my gynecologist convinced me I had to have a total hysterectomy. He said I'd never regret it, I'd be a happy camper taking hormones.

Then, it turned out I couldn't tolerate hormones whatsoever. When I later asked another doctor about compounded drugs he said the danger of cancer for me was too great to go that route, and I honestly don't doubt he was right - practically every woman in my mother's family (except my mother, my sister, my daughter and I) have had breast cancer.

My husband has had two open heart surgeries, the last one was to replace a valve and do four more bypasses. His valve is part bovine. If I get Amour, we'll be mooing and oinking like the Bremen Town Musicians

I DClaire I love you sense of humor! I hope this means you are feeling better. You sure gave me quite a laugh!


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone!! I decided to write about my experience on thyroid meds; diagnosed 8 months ago as hypothyroid, I was placed on synthroid and a few months later combined with cytomel. Before being placed on meds, I had incredible brain fog, aches and pains and found it hard to get out of bed and depression followed. I had gained 25lbs in a short amount of time (even while exercising at least 2 1/2 hrs a day 6 days a week) and was never heavy in my life!! After having my labs done and being diagnosed as hypothyroid, the Dr. placed me on synthroid/cytomel...the weight kept piling on and I only felt good on the stuff for about the first 2 days. Dosages were increased...still, packing on the pounds until I reached 190 lbs.! I hated synthroid and attribute that to the last 24 lbs I've gained! For the last 2 weeks, my dr. agreed to put me on Armour and I have lost 7 lbs! I finally feel like my meds are working for me and I feel great! Now, I have to combine that with a venti coffee for me to feel at my best; don't ask me why, that's just the way is...but I feel like I can move mountains compared to the way I used to feel! Remember, Everyone is different...what works for me may not work for you, so you really need to test the waters with all types of medications to see which works best. I am supplying a web address to different doctors that prescribe meds for thyroid conditions in various areas throughout the United States; if you do not feel like you are getting what you need from your doctor, then it's time to make a change by exploring different options:


```
link edited out
```
Remember, you need to take charge of your own health and if your present doctor is not advocating for you the way you feel he/she should, then get a second opinion!!
Take care of you and God bless.


----------

